# Neosporin?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Can you use neosporin or some sort of similar antibacterial gel on minor rat cuts and scrapes? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It really depends on the cut. I prefer honey or saline rinses tbh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

One of mine has a small nick on her ear with dried blood-probably from a tussle with her brother. Do I just rub some honey on it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I prefer to use Polysporin instead of Neosporin. I was once warned by my Mom's dermatologist that Neosporin can cause allergies of some sorts. I believe Polysporin is the dermatologist recommended version of Neosporin. To dive deeper into the subject Neosporin is a triple packed ointment that contains neomycin, polymixin B sulfate, and bacitracin. Polysporin contains all of those except the neomycin. the neomycin is what can cause an allergic reaction.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

This might be dumb, but I would think the other rat keep messing with his ear if it tasted like honey?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I use silver solution as it speeds up the healing process, keeps infection away and is rat safe. I honestly can't recommend it high enough. I've been using it for years on both animals and people. You can find it at Wal-Mart, CVS, Walgreen, Meijer etc etc.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have polysporin too, so that's safe to use? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Antibiotic ointment is stifling to the wound and doesn't really allow for proper healing. Raw honey, saline, silver, etc, are all better options.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Would I just rub the raw honey on the wound? I don't know if the honey I have is raw, it's in a jar and comes from a woman I know who keeps her own bees and collects honey from them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey-Fay said:


> I use silver solution as it speeds up the healing process, keeps infection away and is rat safe. I honestly can't recommend it high enough. I've been using it for years on both animals and people. You can find it at Wal-Mart, CVS, Walgreen, Meijer etc etc.


I actually bought some of this and was using it on Pastoolio's surgury wound. It's now been almost two weeks and it's almost completely healed up. =P

For a honey bandage you would just apply the raw honey to the wound. I heard it works great too!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I've been meaning to get some silver solution I'm just never in a walgreens. I'll get a tube of that instead I'm not sure if the honey I have is raw or not 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Raw honey can be found in your local supermarket, it will probably be with other honey. It says Raw Honey and is solid instead of liquid


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

Any honey will work, including "non-raw" supermarket honey - the reason it disinfects is because of the osmotic effect of the sugar. Though some kinds of raw honey do have bee enzymes and other things that are thought to be anti-microbial. This is probably best because if rats groom the honey off, no harm no foul. Neosporin is a different animal.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

For now I put some local honey on it, I don't have time to go get anything today and I won't see my rats again until Tuesday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I have a friend who's a marine biologist and she says that they use honey to clean and seal sea turtle wounds before they send them back into the ocean! How cool is that?!


----------

